# My new refugee! eeeek



## noushka05

by chance i was scanning preloved as you do! lol....and i saw this advert in my area for 2 syrian hammies for sale complete with 'cage', i recognised the pic of the seller a friend of mines daughter she didnt realise syrians are solitary she thought you could keep 2 female syrians together......so to cut a slightly long story short, i bought one off her as she didnt have another cage and shes just had another baby, i really could do without anymore critters but ive squeezed lil cutie in, and shes gorgeous. So heres little Mischa:001_tt1ive given her a honorary husky name lol)


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Shes so cute, no wonder why you couldnt resist.
How your Mum by the way any better?


----------



## Acid

aww shes a real beaut and really fluffy for a girl


----------



## noushka05

Acid said:


> aww shes a real beaut and really fluffy for a girl


Oh gosh ive havent checked her sex and she/he has been living with another girl, i seriously hope she is a she



Sled dog hotel said:


> Shes so cute, no wonder why you couldnt resist.
> How your Mum by the way any better?


thank you.

My Mums not good SDH but its not the tablets now, thanks so much for asking about her , i'll pm you xxx


----------



## Lil Miss

Beautiful, but i def think you have a boy ham there! LH girls dont have any where near that much skirt (bum fluff) as a rule


----------



## noushka05

Lil Miss said:


> Beautiful, but i def think you have a boy ham there! LH girls dont have any where near that much skirt (bum fluff) as a rule


OMG im really worried now, the hammy this one was living with was a shorthaired cream and white one...ive just looked and shes still for sale, if anyone can take on a more than likely pregnant hamster i'll pay for her???....i just dont have the space myself plus ive a lot going on at the moment.

this is the ad... oops better remove the link i dont think that allowed,


----------



## metame

she is gorgeous!
i hope someone knowledgeable gets the other, just in case


----------



## Guest

Aww beautiful hammy, have to agree that you most likely have a boy there 

I think you might be too far away for me to be any help tho (always the case ), just in case you are close enough, where are you lol


----------



## noushka05

B3rnie said:


> Aww beautiful hammy, have to agree that you most likely have a boy there
> 
> I think you might be too far away for me to be any help tho (always the case ), just in case you are close enough, where are you lol


im near Sheffield... am i too far?:crying:


----------



## PrincessGingy

Where was the other hamster located? And she/he is so cute!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> im near Sheffield... am i too far?:crying:


Booo, yep too far I'm in Suffolk so unless she can be travelled here I can't help


----------



## noushka05

shes just in my village im not far from rotherham,sheffield, doncaster....any good PrincessGingy?


----------



## noushka05

B3rnie said:


> Booo, yep too far I'm in Suffolk so unless she can be travelled here I can't help


aw noooo thanks tho B3rnie x


----------



## Acid

aww id love to take her as i live in derby but i wouldnt be able to travel :/ hope she finds a good home and definately hope shes not pregnant for her and the potential babies sakes

(wouldnt those be incestuous babies with health problems?)


----------



## noushka05

Acid said:


> aww id love to take her as i live in derby but i wouldnt be able to travel :/ hope she finds a good home and definately hope shes not pregnant for her and the potential babies sakes
> 
> (wouldnt those be incestuous babies with health problems?)


they were suppose to be sisters, so im guessing theyre brother and sister

i dont drive and my oh wont be in till tonight but if derbys not too far away he might bring her? i cant promise anything tho, but would you still want her? ive got a large zoozone you can have if you do, the cage shes in isnt great and certainly not suitable for babies:crying:


----------



## PrincessGingy

I'm in Telford so 1 1/2 away but maybe I could come up to sheffield on train if not having to pay for a cage. But I'll have to speak to my parents as they said no more animals...


----------



## Lil Miss

noushka05 said:


> im near Sheffield... am i too far?:crying:


im in sheffield, if you can get her ill take her, i have an empty 4 stack imac atm and a few other spares in the loft


----------



## momentofmadness

OOO she is such a cheeky looking little girl.. Stunning colour..


----------



## manic rose

aw what a beauty!


----------



## noushka05

thanks so much to everyone whos offered to adopt her, Lil Miss is the nearest so i had arranged to take her through this morning, unfortunately ive had to postpone it because my Mum needs me, shes having an op on wednesday so shes my priority at the moment, i will keep everyone updated on the little hammy tho



momentofmadness said:


> OOO she is such a cheeky looking little girl.. Stunning colour..


shes a he MOM...and hes settled in brilliantly, hes loving his free roaming times, hes such curious lil hammy


----------



## roboskifan

no offence but doesnt that person have enough animals already? :huh: ive been reading around this forum for quite some time now but never joined. she has 67 currently (from another of her posts) now im not saying these animals are neglected etc im sure theyre well cared for but your hamster youre giving away isnt going to get much attention each day if she has that many other animals to give attention to each day aswell


----------



## momentofmadness

I am really quite shocked at how rude some of you have been to a new member when they have asked a simple question/put there thoughts across..

Shocking really when some of you come on here after reading adds on the internet and find it so easy to call others..

Like none of you have ever questioned a person on here.... Shocking..

As many of you will know.. If you were to go to many rescues they would home check you for a pet.. And if you are found to have a lot of pets.. This would then have a bearing on whether you are able to cope with any more.. I'm sure each person is dealt with individually and circumstances for one may not be what others would agree with.. Some people are able to cope with many animals some aren't.. and Im sure all this gets taken into consideration..

I believe the question asked by roboskifan is a fair question and this person is not saying that because you have many animals you *can't *cope with any more.. They simply asked a question that was on there mind and had every right to do so..

I have deleted all the posts I have found uncalled for.. and have re opened the thread.. Purely as it is an animal needing a home..


----------



## momentofmadness

re opened..


----------



## metame

Thanks MoM


----------



## Lil Miss

so you leave a post up slating me and remove my response in defence........ and every other post that says how capable i am and well cared for my animals are.........

the care of my animals has never been in question before, and has no reason to be, my animals are all rescues and are all fed, watered kept in more then adequate sized cages, and get more then enough attention, there isnt just me alone to look after them, although their ultimate welfare and care is my responsibility.

I am also first port of call for local rescues with difficult/special cases that they cant/wont rehome, and we all know how hard it can be to rehome from a rescue.

the hamster is also no longer looking, as long as things go well for noush (thinking of you and your family hun  ), and this topic was showing off noush's beautiful boy, it just mentioned the other ham, so surely it should go back in rodent, where it was originally posted


----------



## DKDREAM

I dont find the posts I posted on this thread uncalled for and i'd like MOM to pm me with reasons why my posts where removed. Thank you.

ETA I object to being called rude for having an opinion.


----------



## Guest

What a beautiful hammy. And kudos to you for taking her in. Lovely.


----------



## LostGirl

Nor was mine can't understand why a post that caused the problem is left but the standing up for a good member are deleted

MoM can you please pm me and tell me where I was rude?


----------



## raggs

A decision was made by one of the mods regarding some of the posts in this thread and in there opinion the said posts were unfit or uncalled for for whatever reason, I will say these decisions have been discussed by several mods and we are in total agreement that the right decision was made. May i also remind members that it is against forum rules for members to question any decision made by mods so can we please now let this thread run without any more problems.many thanks......Chris.


----------



## DKDREAM

raggs said:


> A decision was made by one of the mods regarding some of the posts in this thread and in there opinion the said posts were unfit or uncalled for for whatever reason, I will say these decisions have been discussed by several mods and we are in total agreement that the right decision was made. May i also remind members that it is against forum rules for members to question any decision made by mods so can we please now let this thread run without any more problems.many thanks......Chris.


MOM pm'd me and I was satisfied with what was said. I always try and be fair when I post. Thanks........... DK


----------



## noushka05

roboskifan said:


> no offence but doesnt that person have enough animals already? :huh: ive been reading around this forum for quite some time now but never joined. she has 67 currently (from another of her posts) now im not saying these animals are neglected etc im sure theyre well cared for but your hamster youre giving away isnt going to get much attention each day if she has that many other animals to give attention to each day aswell


hiya, can i just make it clear the hammy isnt mine, i was just trying to get it out of a bad situation and Lil Miss kindly offered to take her and i know shes very knowledgable on rodents, as it happens i cant do anything about her at the moment anyway ive got too much going on in my personal life, so i cant help the little hammy she will have to stay where she is for now sadly....but i would homecheck anyone who has an animal via me, and im sure Lil Miss would have no problem with that


----------



## Shadowrat

roboskifan said:


> no offence but doesnt that person have enough animals already? :huh: ive been reading around this forum for quite some time now but never joined. she has 67 currently (from another of her posts) now im not saying these animals are neglected etc im sure theyre well cared for but your hamster youre giving away isnt going to get much attention each day if she has that many other animals to give attention to each day aswell


Sorry, I really feel moved to say this: that depends totally on the person in question.
I don't know this person, so maybe you are right, and its always better to be cautious, but it is a pet hate of mine to see people assume that just because someone has an above average number of animals, they don't give them individual care.

I run a rat sanctuary, and have 44 residents. Now, to a lot of people, 44 rats is just.....unthinkable (though I know other rescuers who have twice as many as me and would still agree with me on the point I'm going to make). 
And I'd agree that for the average person with a full time job and kids to look after, it would be tough. Just the cleaning alone takes several hours a day. It'd be do-able, but tough.

But we're not all the same.
I only work part time, in the evenings, so I have all day free to spend with my animals. I don't have kids, will never have kids, so all the time and money I would probably be spending on human kids goes on my animals.

Every single one of my rats comes out daily, each one is individually health checked and cuddled daily, they come out for runs, every single one has a name, every single one has an individual personality that I could ramble on at you about for hours, I am acutely aware of the habits, idiosyncrasies and personality of each one. I know each one's favourite foods, what they're each going to grab for in the bowl and who is going to leave which bits. 
And each one knows me. 
They all have their own specific relationship with me, some adore me like a god, others see me more as an equal and a buddy or playmate, others couldn't really care whether Im there or not and just wanna do their own thing.

It does bother me to see people say things about how having more than the average number of animals means they get less care, partiularly when they have no information to suggest this is the case and are just 'speculating' because they've maybe never had that amount of animals themselves so don't really 'get' how someone can care for lots.
I've known people with 3 rats who could not look after them to the standard I do. In fact, 99% of the rescue rats I get come to me are from homes with only 3 or 4 rats, and they can't even look after _them_ properly.
Similarly, I've known people with over 100 rats who, like me, treat them like their own kids and they want for nothing.
Numbers are not necessarily the deciding factor; commitment and love are.

Its all down to your individual lifestyle and how devoted you are.

I recently visited someone's house who had over 65 animals in their home, of a range of different species: rabbits, guinea pig, chinchillas, rats, degus etc But I kid you not, the house was immaculate, as were all the animals and the cages. They had a very strict cleaning and handling rota which was followed daily, and you really do need this level of discipline to do this right.

If I wasn't 100% committed to my rats, having a lot would quickly become very difficult. Just the spot cleaning alone takes about 1-2 hours a day, they eat their way through a big metal bin of food a week, and yes, having lots of animals does mean sacrificing things other people would not be prepared to sacrifice, as well as not always having the money to buy yourself little luxuries like a holiday or a posh frock because you'd rather put it in the vet savings fund!
But believe it or not, there are some crazy, childless weirdos like me out there who would not want it any other way 

Give me my hoard of rats, even with all the vet's bills, expenses, heartache, cleaning, poo scrubbing, litter strewn everywhere and restricted social life, over 'normality' any day!

I hope one day you get to visit a crazy like me, meet the animals and see that having lots of pets is absolutely no indicator of how they're cared for.
What dictates that is how much love and time you have.
And I have a lot of both


----------

